# I call BS



## Bloode_Axe (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, refcently this spider has been making webs in front of our sliding door that goes to the backyard. But we have had to destry his web on a regular bais to get out into the backyard. my mom runs an in home daycare, and the kids got curious about the spider, so she printed up a list of "fun facts about spiders!" and there are some things on this list that i am very reluctant to belive. This list claims that the largest spider ever found was over 8 feet long and weighed 530 pounds, but was immobile as iuts legs had been broken under its own weight. Now come on - 530 pound spider? Thats gotta be fake.....right?


----------



## thedude (Oct 5, 2007)

yes very.. infact it was even bigger! lol j/k the biggest spider in the world (arguably) is the T. blondi male that was found.. i think it was 13 inches?? if not it was over 10" but the biggest true spipder is the giant orbweaver(if thats what im talkng about.. help me aussies) from australia or an argiope but either way they both dont get over 8" or so


----------



## 8+) (Oct 5, 2007)

Wasn't there a Huntsman discovered recently that purportedly has a 12" leg span? I think it was in Loas? But yeah, BS on that giant spido "fact"!


----------



## thedude (Oct 5, 2007)

8+) said:


> Wasn't there a Huntsman discovered recently that purportedly has a 12" leg span? I think it was in Loas? But yeah, BS on that giant spido "fact"!


oh yeh i forgot about a huntsman:wall: :wall:


----------



## sick4x4 (Oct 5, 2007)

i think the biggest was P.antinous(leg span or at least rivals if not exceeds) as far as girth and overall weight its the T.blondi

wayne


----------



## Pulk (Oct 6, 2007)

thedude said:


> yes very.. infact it was even bigger! lol j/k the biggest spider in the world (arguably) is the T. blondi male that was found.. i think it was 13 inches?? if not it was over 10" but the biggest true spipder is the giant orbweaver(if thats what im talkng about.. help me aussies) from australia or an argiope but either way they both dont get over 8" or so


for the largest T blondi it seems like the size most people agree on is 11"... and the giant golden silk orbweaver is, AFAIK, the largest non-hairy spider (Nephila pilipes, from SE Asia)


----------



## lucanidae (Oct 6, 2007)

Megarachne was a fossil believed to be the largest fossil spider, absolutely enormous.  Current evidence suggests it may be another fossil Eurypterid, but I think it is still slightly up in the air.  Link below is an image of the fossil.

http://www.geo.uu.nl/ngv/geonieuws/images/545a.jpg


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi,

biggest living spider species is Heteropoda maxima from Laos with legspans measured in male specimen of close to 30cm.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 6, 2007)

lucanidae said:


> Megarachne was a fossil believed to be the largest fossil spider, absolutely enormous.  Current evidence suggests it may be another fossil Eurypterid, but I think it is still slightly up in the air.  Link below is an image of the fossil.
> 
> http://www.geo.uu.nl/ngv/geonieuws/images/545a.jpg


Think you could get a pic with a size refrence with it?

I've been looking for a *real* picture of that fossil forever...now all I need is a size ref 

The inverts of some of the earlier parts of Earth's past were simply humongous. Dragonflies with 6 foot wingspans and such. It's simply amazing.


----------



## craig84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ha  :clap: :clap:  Iam dying over that. Its legs broke from its weight so it was immobile.


----------



## REAL (Oct 6, 2007)

craig84 said:


> Ha  :clap: :clap:  Iam dying over that. Its legs broke from its weight so it was immobile.


Actually, I read and also heard in a few places that because of the weight from their exoskeleton, if they were of any bigger size they would be unable to move or at least very sluggishly.

So this might be very true, if there was a giant spider a long time ago, its body structure and makeup was most probably quite different from their smaller cousins found today.

Nathan


----------



## Stark (Oct 6, 2007)

hahah 530 pounds? Lol that's bigger than Ronnie Coleman  I would love to ahve a spider that large


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 6, 2007)

Perhaps this large spider was an aquatic type? I know sea spiders and scorps were very large during the early times of the Earth.


----------



## 8+) (Oct 7, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> Hi,
> 
> biggest living spider species is Heteropoda maxima from Laos with legspans measured in male specimen of close to 30cm.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's the one I was thinking of! :drool:


----------

